# Win XP Rechner mit Win 7 Rechner verbinden



## Berlingofan (9. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe einen PC mit Win XP der über Lankabel mit dem Router verbunden ist.An diesem Rechner hängt auch der Drucker.Mein Notebook hat Win 7 drauf und ist per Wlan mit dem Router verbunden.
Ich wollte wie vorher (alter Laptop mit Win XP ) auch wieder über das Netzwerk  auf die Daten des XP-Rechners und auch umgekehrt zugreifen bzw. vom Notebook über Wlan auf den Drucker zugreifen.
Es geht aber nicht,da beide Rechner nicht miteinander komunizieren.
Gibt es einen Anleitung wie man die beiden verbinden kann?
Danke für die Hilfe!

Gruß Enrico


----------



## Matt297 (9. Januar 2011)

Da sich am alten Rechner nichts geändert hat, muss es am neuen liegen. Erfahrungsgemäß haben XP und 7 sich häufig in den Haaren.
Als erstes würde ich mal in die Win-7 Freigabeoptionen gucken: "Netwerk- und Freigabecenter->Erweiterte Freigabeeinstellungen". Da gibt es ne Menge Einstellungen, an denen du rumschrauben kannst. Guck dich am besten erstmal da um.

Gruß
Matt


----------



## Berlingofan (16. Januar 2011)

Hat alles nicht funktioniert.
Habe gelesen das alle Rechner mit Win7 arbeiten müssen.
Hat noch einer von Euch eine Idee?


----------

